# Captain America: The Return of the First Avenger - Spitze der Kinocharts für Steve Rogers



## Matthias Dammes (1. April 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Captain America: The Return of the First Avenger - Spitze der Kinocharts für Steve Rogers* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Captain America: The Return of the First Avenger - Spitze der Kinocharts für Steve Rogers


----------



## Fresh1981 (1. April 2014)

Naja habe vom ersten Teil nicht viel erwartet und lag für mich richtig. Langweilig mit krach und Action. Villeicht liegt es an dem zu patiotischen möchtegern Helden. Catian America war noch nie wirklich interessant da er quasie aus dem Reagenzglas kommt. Werde um den zweiten Teil einen riesen Bogen machen. Man sollte besser Iron Man 4 rausbringen.Natürlich mit Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Rabowke (1. April 2014)

Wenn ein Held Cpt. America heißt, sollte man auch viel Pathos und Schmalz erwarten. 

Dennoch war der erste Teil nicht schlecht, vorallem wg. dem Vater von Tony Stark. Ansonsten ist Cpt. America auch nicht mein "liebster" Held, aber ich mag die Sprüche, u.a. auch in The Avengers. 

Wir werden den zweiten Teil morgen im Kino sehen und der Trailer verspricht ja viel Action in der Neuzeit *und* Scarlett! Allein dafür lohnt es sich ins Kino zu gehen!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. April 2014)

Captain Nr. 2 kann eigentlich nur besser werden als der Erstling. Das war ohne Frage der schwächste Solo-Einstand eines Avengers-Members.


----------



## Amboss (1. April 2014)

Gestern gesehen und ich fand ihn den bisher besten Streifen der Phase 2. Übrigens muss Captain America auch nicht immer nur Pathos und Schmalz sein. Dachte ich auch immer aber auch in den Comics gibt es immer wieder mal Handlungsstränge, wo er eben nicht mehr das Amerika sieht, das er vertreten möchte. Klar, was die Werte angeht, ist er der Superschmalzer und Idealist aber genau das bringt ihn auch oft in Gewissenskonflikte mit Politikern und co.

Der Winter Soldier Film hat eigentlich wenig Patriotisches drin. Cap ist da eher ein Jack Bauer mit Superserum.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. April 2014)

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass Chris Evans einfach nur der falsche für die Rolle ist. Der sieht mir zu sehr nach nem Beachboy aus, ich würde mir da nen härteren, kantigeren Kerl wünschen. So den John Wayne Typ etwa.
Sonst gefiel mir der erste aber ganz gut. Vor allem der Anfang mit dem "skinny-steve". Patriotismus made in USA gibts ja fast in jedem Film, man denke nur an die Iron Patriot Rüstung aus Iron Man 3 oder Spider-Man 3, wo Spidey geradezu peinlich und demonstrativ an der US-Flagge vorbei hüpft.


----------



## Rabowke (1. April 2014)

Du bist ja nur neidisch das Chris schon The Torch *und *Cpt. America gespielt hat!  

Was allerdings Iron Man 3 betrifft, IMO ist ja die Iron Patriot Rüstung in der Tat den Comics nachempfunden ... die peinliche Szene mit Spidey hat wiederum nichts mit den Comics zutun. 

D.h. mMn kannst du die beiden Dinge nicht wirklich vergleichen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. April 2014)

Ich polier dir gleich die Glatze du Klugscheisser  Aber ich fand ihn als Fackel in der Tat besser^^ Ich hab ihn übrigens erst gestern in "Snowpiercer" gesehen - dort erkennt man ihn mit Bart gar nicht wieder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amboss (1. April 2014)

Also da muss ich jetzt nochmal als Comic-Fan einspringen. 

Iron Patriot in Iron Man 3 war zwar ein patriotisches Element aber nicht wirklich positiv dargestellt. Da ging es ja eher darum, dass schon fast widerliche Regierungsmitglieder Tony's Technik für ihre (Propaganda- und Militär-)Zwecke einsetzen wollten. Selbst den Namen veräppelt Tony ja im Film. 

Bei Captain America ist es ja ähnlich. Er ist ein Militärprogramm und dementsprechend mit einem patriotischen Label versehen aber ihm selbst geht es eigentlich um die Freiheit und Gerechtigkeit. Werte, von denen er immer dachte, dass die USA sie vertreten. Weswegen er ja auch bei dem ganzen mitmacht aber sollte (was in den Comics ja auch mal vorkommt) er diese Werte nicht mehr vorfinden, dann würde er sich schon auch mal gegen die Regierung wenden.

Meine Lesetipp: Civil War.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. April 2014)

Als Cap macht Evans in meinen Augen ne bessere Figur als menschliche Fackel. Dennoch kam er mir im Solo etwas eindimensional rüber. Darum denke und hoffe ich mal, dass dies in Cap2 nicht mehr der Fall sein wird.

Persönlich mag ich ihn aber in "ernsthafteren" Rollen. In "Sunshine" war er klasse, auch in "Street Kings". Und in "Snowpiercer" soll er - wie ich anhand einiger Kritiken erfahre habe - famos spielen. Hoffe er holt sich neben seinem Marvel-Abo noch einige gute Rollen, eher er mit der Schauspielerei aufhört. Er möchte bald ins Regiefach wechseln.


----------



## Exar-K (1. April 2014)

Ich fand den ersten Cap eigentlich ganz nett.
Nichts besonderes, aber es gab schon schlimmere Comicverfilmungen.

Ob es zum Kinobesuch für den zweiten Teil reicht, weiß ich aber noch nicht.
Fürs Wochenende tendiere ich eher zu Non-Stop oder Auge um Auge.


----------



## Rabowke (1. April 2014)

Non-Stop ist nicht schlecht ... aber bei weitem nicht so packend und dramatisch umgesetzt wie Taken.


----------



## Exar-K (1. April 2014)

Wer hätte gedacht, dass Liam Neeson mit 60+ noch zu so einem Actionheld wird.


----------



## Enisra (1. April 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wer hätte gedacht, dass Liam Neeson mit 60+ noch zu so einem Actionheld wird.


 
Episode 1?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. April 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Wer hätte gedacht, dass Liam Neeson mit 60+ noch zu so einem Actionheld wird.


 Der taugt mittlerweile mehr als Arnie und Sly zusammen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. April 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Episode 1?


 Zählt nicht. Da war er noch keine 50.


----------



## Mothman (1. April 2014)

Also ich fand den ersten Cpt Amerika Film überraschend unterhaltsam damals. 
Die Szene mit dem Fahnenmast war super. Der Anfang von dem Film: Einfach super. 

Und dieser Pathos: Das nimmt der Film ja im Grunde auch ein wenig auf die Schippe. Auch wenn die originalen Comics vermutlich schon auch ein wenig Propaganda waren.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. April 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Non-Stop ist nicht schlecht


 
Leider sehr vorhersehbar. Und die Motive der Schurken waren fast zum Lachen^^


----------



## Exar-K (1. April 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Episode 1?


 Eher richtige Actionfilme, sonst könnten wir auch noch Gangs of N.Y., Rob Roy, oder Batman aufzählen. 
Seine "Karriere" als Actionheld beginnt für mich mit Taken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. April 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Eher richtige Actionfilme, sonst könnten wir auch noch Gangs of N.Y., Rob Roy, oder Batman aufzählen.
> *Seine "Karriere" als Actionheld beginnt für mich mit Taken.*


 Jepp. Überhaupt der allererste Film, in dem er durchgehend zeigen konnte, dass er physisch was drauf hat.


----------



## Lukecheater (1. April 2014)

Den ersten Captain America Film fand ich eigentlich ganz nett. Der zweite soll ja aber eine gute Schippe drauf legen und überraschend gut sein, wie ich gehört habe. Mal schauen ob ich mir den im Kino geb.


----------



## Chemenu (1. April 2014)

Den ersten Captain America fand ich besser als erwartet. Vor allem natürlich der Anfang war lustig mit der Verwandlung.
Trotzdem hab ich irgendwie immer das Gefühl das Captain America in der Neuzeit fehl am Platz ist.
Ich mein Iron Man hält mit seinem Anzug mal eben ne Interkontinentalrakete im Alleingang auf, Thor ist sowieso übermächtig mit Mjolnir, Hulk (den ich überhaupt nicht ab kann)... ohne Worte... 

Und was macht der Captain? Legt sein Schild umgedreht auf nen Gasherd und brät sich Nudeln mit Gemüse? 

Ich weiß nicht, der wirkt auf mich immer total underpowered. Aber die Trailer zum zweiten Teil sahen schon gut aus.
Im Kino werd ich den Film wahrscheinlich nicht sehen, aber bestimmt später auf BluRay.


----------



## Rabowke (1. April 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Leider sehr vorhersehbar. Und die Motive der Schurken waren fast zum Lachen^^


 Alte Spoiler-Tante!  

Aber ja ... das Ende war ganz, ganz schlecht.

Davon ab, im Internet geistert ja so ein lustiges Bild rum:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gern auch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (1. April 2014)

ich weiß nicht, aber will man das A-Team nicht besser mal unter den Tisch fallen lassen?


----------



## Lukecheater (1. April 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, aber will man das A-Team nicht besser mal unter den Tisch fallen lassen?


 
ich fand den Film gut, hab aber auch nie die Serie geschaut und bin deswegen relativ jungfräulich an die Sache rangegangen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. April 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, aber will man das A-Team nicht besser mal unter den Tisch fallen lassen?


 Aber wirklich. Solch einen schlechten wie witzlosen Actioner habe ich seit Jahren nicht mehr gesehen. Und als Kino-Adaption sowieso...


----------



## Rabowke (1. April 2014)

Es geht darum, dass er Hannibal gespielt hat ... völlig egal, ob der Film gut ist oder nicht.  

Episode 1 ist auch scheisse, trotzdem hat er Obi Wan trainiert!


----------



## Enisra (1. April 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> ich fand den Film gut, hab aber auch nie die Serie geschaut und bin deswegen relativ jungfräulich an die Sache rangegangen.


 
Wie kann man das A-Team nicht kennen? 
Das ja nicht so wie Fury, der vor 25 Jahren das letzte mal im TV lief, aber das wurde doch permanent wiederholt
Wobei ich jetzt einem Film, der Footage von Köln zeigt und dann Frankfurt drunter schreibt, nicht wirklich ernst nehmen kann



Rabowke schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass er Hannibal gespielt hat ... völlig egal, ob der Film gut ist oder nicht.
> 
> Episode 1 ist auch scheisse, trotzdem hat er Obi Wan trainiert!


 
ja, aber Episode 1 hat wenigstens ein paar Coole Elemente und auch wenn der am Stück eher Meh ist, aber das A-Team war scheiße


----------



## Lukecheater (1. April 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Wie kann man das A-Team nicht kennen?
> Das ja nicht so wie Fury, der vor 25 Jahren das letzte mal im TV lief, aber das wurde doch permanent wiederholt
> Wobei ich jetzt einem Film, der Footage von Köln zeigt und dann Frankfurt drunter schreibt, nicht wirklich ernst nehmen kann


 
Naja kennen schon, aber halt nie geschaut 

Und ja, bei der Köln Einblendung musste ich schon sehr schmunzeln


----------



## Enisra (1. April 2014)

nja, es gibt dämlich lustig und dämlich dämlich, das ist eher zweiteres
so der Versuch einen Gag zu machen


----------



## Rabowke (1. April 2014)

Ach Eni ... halt deine Katzenschnute! A-Team war lustig! Etwas sinnfrei, aber lustig!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. April 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ach Eni ... halt deine Katzenschnute! A-Team war lustig! Etwas sinnfrei, aber lustig!


 Wenn Mr. T dieses 0815-Team vermöbelt hätte... DAS wäre lustig gewesen.


----------



## Exar-K (1. April 2014)

Ich fühlte mich vom A-Team auch ganz gut unterhalten.


----------



## Enisra (1. April 2014)

pah
eure Mutte fährt den Van beim A-Tem


----------



## Rabowke (1. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn Mr. T dieses 0815-Team vermöbelt hätte... DAS wäre lustig gewesen.


 Bitte? Die Gastauftritte von Face und Murdock allein sind besser als Mr. T auf seine alten Tage!


----------



## Enisra (1. April 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bitte? Die Gastauftritte von Face und Murdock allein sind besser als Mr. T auf seine alten Tage!


 
wobei die sich auch ziemlich Negativ darüber geäußert haben, dass das nur so versteckt waren und eigentlich nur für die Pressemitteilung gut waren


----------



## Exar-K (1. April 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die Gastauftritte von Face und Murdock allein sind besser als Mr. T auf seine alten Tage!


Eben.
Mr. T hat seine Goldkettchen verschenkt, zuviel WoW gespielt und sieht heutzutage aus wie ein Obdachloser. 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. April 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Eben.
> Mr. T hat seine Goldkettchen verschenkt, zuviel WoW gespielt und *sieht heutzutage aus wie ein Obdachloser*.


 Nicht viel anders als damals. Nur hatte er damals noch mächtig Muckies. Und sogar Rocky Balboa eins auf die Nuss gegeben.  

Mr. T ist und bleibt Kult. ^^





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k9Lm_k7f0iQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Rabowke (1. April 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei die sich auch ziemlich Negativ darüber geäußert haben, dass das nur so versteckt waren und eigentlich nur für die Pressemitteilung gut waren


 In der Kinofassung ... das mag stimmen. In der Extended Cut Version sind diese Szenen *sinnvoll* reingeschnitten worden.


----------



## Mothman (1. April 2014)

Das "Beste" am A-Team war immer, dass niemand ums Leben kam oder auch nur ernsthaft verletzt wurde. Pro Folge fielen zirka 1 Mio Schüsse, aber kein einziger hat getroffen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. April 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Das "Beste" am A-Team war immer, dass niemand ums Leben kam oder auch nur ernsthaft verletzt wurde. Pro Folge fielen zirka 1 Mio Schüsse, aber kein einziger hat getroffen.


 Wo du das sagst... Irgenwie habe ich dort Stormtroopers vermisst. Hatten wohl nur vergessen ihre Kostüme überzuziehen.


----------



## Rabowke (1. April 2014)

Wobei ich aber stark bezweifel, dass bei A-Team niemand ums Leben bekommen ist. 

Ich könnte schwören, dass pro Folge ein paar Henchman das Leben lassen mussten ... nur eben auf total unblutige und 'humane' Art & Weise.


----------



## Mothman (1. April 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei ich aber stark bezweifel, dass bei A-Team niemand ums Leben bekommen ist.


Also ich habs immer so in Erinnerung gehabt, dass die immer nur in die Flucht geschlagen wurden ("panische Flucht"^^). 

Aber ich kann mich da durchaus irren, ist es doch schon ewig her, dass ich das letzte Mal A-Team geguckt habe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. April 2014)

Ich meine es wurden ausschließlich Autos und anderes Gerät totgemacht.


----------



## PcJuenger (1. April 2014)

War es beim A-Team nicht auch so, dass 500Mio. Schuss abgegeben wurden, ohne auch nur ein einziges Mal nachzuladen?


----------



## Enisra (1. April 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei ich aber stark bezweifel, dass bei A-Team niemand ums Leben bekommen ist.
> 
> Ich könnte schwören, dass pro Folge ein paar Henchman das Leben lassen mussten ... nur eben auf total unblutige und 'humane' Art & Weise.



ja, aber wurde halt nie einer durchsiebt, wobei es aber auch kein wunder ist wenn man halt mit nem Sturmgewehr auf Dauerfeuer ballert
Und ich meine das ist so ein Black-Ops Team und die treffen nix?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. April 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> War es beim A-Team nicht auch so, dass 500Mio. Schuss abgegeben wurden, ohne auch nur ein einziges Mal nachzuladen?


 Spezialmagazine Marke Acme®.


----------



## Mothman (1. April 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und ich meine das ist so ein Black-Ops Team und die treffen nix?


 Also ich hab das immer so gesehen, dass sie absichtlich daneben schießen, weil sie ja nicht töten wollen (sind ja auch aus irgendwelchen moralischen Gründen desertiert, oder?!).

Allerdings müsste da ständig jemand aus Versehen getroffen werden. Denn so genau kann man Feuerstöße dann auch nicht platzieren.^^


----------



## Enisra (1. April 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also ich hab das immer so gesehen, dass sie absichtlich daneben schießen, weil sie ja nicht töten wollen (sind ja auch aus irgendwelchen moralischen Gründen desertiert, oder?!).
> 
> Allerdings müsste da ständig jemand aus Versehen getroffen werden. Denn so genau kann man Feuerstöße dann auch nicht platzieren.^^


 
nja, Querschläger und sowas
wobei ich da ja eher so Gummigeschosse und Gasgranaten verfeuert hätte oder was es sonst noch so an Nicht unbedingt tödlichen Waffen gegeben hat damals


----------

